# pt111 magazine release



## one gun

Does anyone know how to change the magazine release from left side to the right side on a PT111 mil pro. I'm left handed and the mag release keeps hitting on my vehicle seat and releasing. It appears it can be done but how do you get the spring wire out?


----------



## cncguns

Hello One Gun...
This made me curios so I got out my 111 and pulled it apart for you...
Actually I'm always looking for an excuse to mess with my guns...:smt023

The spring came out easily with a hook pick...
I depressed the mag release and hooked the top of the epring loop and popped it right out...The dilema for you lefties is that the release cannot be flipped over...it appears to be a RH only part...

getting the spring back in took a couple tries but wasn't that complicated...If you can locate a LH release the switch would be easy.


----------



## cncguns

Okay...I did some research
The Millenium Pro has a reversible mag release...My Millenium does not
http://www.taurususa.com/newsreviews/CH0903.cfm

The rear portion of the magazine release is flush with the grip panels to prevent accidental release, but protrudes slightly at the front so that dropping the magazine is as simple as pressing in with the thumb, but it is virtually impossible to accidentally drop the magazine. For left-hand shooters, the magazine release can be reversed, although all other controls are strictly for right-handers.


----------



## cjweeks21

im glad everyone is getting information they want.... but im confused about how being left handed has anything to do with the release being pressed in the vehicle... LOL! sorry.. just find humor in the small things....


----------



## jsmith15

Youtube has a detailed video on how to change it out.


----------



## Dlee03

*I agree the trigger pull is too long*

That said. I like my little Tauras. I previous CC was a Glock Model 37 .45 GAP which I also like alot. The PT 111 9mm is easier to Conceal. 11 rounds is enough to get yourself out of a bad spot. I don't like it's not rated for +P ammo. I have been using Gold Dot. That got expensive. You can get a 100 Remington Hollow point 115 gr R-P for what 20 Gold Dot will set you back.


----------



## zfb001

*taurus pt 111*



cncguns said:


> Hello One Gun...
> This made me curios so I got out my 111 and pulled it apart for you...
> Actually I'm always looking for an excuse to mess with my guns...:smt023
> 
> The spring came out easily with a hook pick...
> I depressed the mag release and hooked the top of the epring loop and popped it right out...The dilema for you lefties is that the release cannot be flipped over...it appears to be a RH only part...
> 
> getting the spring back in took a couple tries but wasn't that complicated...If you can locate a LH release the switch would be easy.


hi all my fem friend has a pt 111 shes a south paw !!! any body have a video for changing the mag release to the left tks


----------



## Leo

I just replaced the mag release on my 24/7 compact yesterday which is basically the same as the mag release on the MilPro's. It's very easy and simple after you do it once. Here is the video and I hope it helps:

Taurus MILLENIUM PT140 PRO: left handed magazine release - YouTube


----------



## zfb001

tks bro.


----------

